# Slow internet at college



## poolshark (Oct 11, 2005)

The internet at my unoversity is relatively useless due to the closing of most ports and probably other reasons i am not sure of. One very important thing i am not able to do is ftp files from my home computer to here because they have even blocked port 21. Is there anyway i can get around these problems because it is effecting my ftp capabilities which i need for school purposes. Dont get me wrong the ftp client will work but at ridiculously low speeds. Any help or suggestions on this matter would makem y day. Thanks a lot everyone and have a great night.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry, but it's against forum policy to help you circumvent your school's security.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Due to schools supporting may users for many different types of access, most schools have enabled QOS (Quality Of Service) to reduce bandwidth usage of certian applications as well as blocking many specific services. 

The network admins do not want simple e-mail and web browsing for the student population to be slow or unusable because a few students are peforming major downloads, doing online gaming or streaming audio and video. Additionally most schools size the outside Internet connection based up certain assumptions and supporting downloads, FTP, streaming, VOIP may not be on their assumption list.

You more than likely have a laptop, so I would see if you could find another network to connect to for your FTP usage rather than the schools.

Interesting this thing about learning!!

JamesO


----------

